# ماذا تفعل عند اشتعال الحريق في ملابسك؟



## يا الغالي (26 فبراير 2018)

بوستر يوضح خطوات اطفاء حريق ملابسك 









تحميل البوستر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مارس 2018)

بارك الله بك
1- ابتعد عن مصدر اللهب بهدوء
2- غطي وجهك
3- استلقي على الأرض (ويفضل أرض رملية أو تربة)
4- تدحرج حتى تطفأ النار


----------

